# H and C early sat evening and this Sun 21/01/2007



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this is a bit late but going to be at Hen and Chicken bay tonight fishing hardbodies (just got my first R2S buggy pop and hanging to give it a crack once the sun goes down. Come over and say hello if you're in the area 

Sunday hoping to launch around 6am again at Hen and Chicken Bay.

Cheers

OD


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

cant make it I'm afraid ....

good luck 2morrow...

one of my favorite spots 

check this stonker pulled out today

(Empire Bay) here's the report http://www.sportsfish.com.au/forum/topi ... C_ID=34074


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

geez! what a horse! :shock:

I think I caught his baby brother tonight - probably one third of the size and weight :lol:

Cheers

OD


----------

